

Seven Unusual Ruby Datastores - fluxusfrequenc
https://blog.engineyard.com/2015/seven-unusual-ruby-datastores

======
MrBra
Didn't know about Set, thanks for the article. I really appreciated the "when
you use it" part under each datastore entry.

